# Is our store sales total final at end of December or January?



## Targetking (Dec 4, 2021)

Since I read Target's fiscal year ends Jan. 31.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 4, 2021)

January. As you said, the fiscal year ends at the end of January.


----------



## Targetking (Dec 4, 2021)

cool we might change from an ultra lwvolume to low volume.


----------



## Panda13 (Dec 4, 2021)

Most retailers year ends in January


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Feb 15 is the end of fiscal year .


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Feb 15 is the end of fiscal year .


I'm pretty sure it's January 29th. It always ends on the last fiscal day of January. That's also what greenfield shows when you filter something by "this year" (1/31/21-1/29/22).


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> I'm pretty sure it's January 29th. It always ends on the last fiscal day of January. That's also what greenfield shows when you filter something by "this year" (1/31/21-1/29/22).


You might be right .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 6, 2021)

No need to fight over this guys


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 9, 2021)

It seems like it always roughly coincides with Super Bowl Sunday, but the Super Bowl is pretty late next year...

Not that I particularly pay attention to the exact date, but it's definitely not the end of the calendar year.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Dec 9, 2021)

When selecting a time period on greenfield, it shows the fiscal calendar ending on January 29


----------

